# Buying a Cob



## neweventer (22 January 2014)

Well I have never bought a Cob in my life and have no idea where to start. My friend is after something very safe, a real kick along type (something foriegn to me I have to say). She is a complete novice so need something that is as solid as a rock. 

Any ideas on where to begin? I've phoned a few dealers and looked online and as of yet there all a little to small/young. 

After something 14-15hh 8-12 ish


----------



## dollymix (22 January 2014)

First thing I'd say is dont just look at cobs! They can be stubborn, strong and arrogant horses - they are not all kick along types! 

Unless she has her heart set on a cob because she generally likes that 'type; of horse, I would instead look at a more varied variety of horses, that are advertised as suitable for a novice. You might find a cob, then again you might find a tb!


----------



## s4sugar (22 January 2014)

Also the type you are after may be easier to find in the mid to late teens.


----------



## Tayto (22 January 2014)

What is your search area? If you are close-by or able to travel, the Cob Company (formally Safecobs) always have a good selection. I watch the owners daily/weekly videos and she seems really honest and will not sell a horse to someone if she thinks it isnt suitable. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## hnmisty (22 January 2014)

I'd up the age bracket.

I'd also recommend she goes for lessons over buying if she's a total novice. No point rushing into owning.


----------



## Tayto (22 January 2014)

hnmisty said:



			I'd up the age bracket.

I'd also recommend she goes for lessons over buying if she's a total novice. No point rushing into owning.
		
Click to expand...

Good point - maybe try a share or part loan to get some hands on experience of horse care.  Thats what I did - got weekly lessons at a riding school and also part loaned a horse 3 days a week. She was 22 and a total school mistress - taught me so much and gave me an insight into the ups and downs of horse ownership


----------



## oldie48 (22 January 2014)

I'd also suggest not rushing into buying and if she insisted on buying, I'd caution against a cob! Get more lessons, loan or share and then look for something suitable for a novice (and please, not a young horse!) My first horse was a TB mare and she was fab, forward going and safe, not a bad bone in her body, it's temperament and experience that you need for a first horse,not a particular breed.


----------



## L&M (22 January 2014)

Just be careful with cobs - my two can be quite a lot too handle so please don't let her be taken in by their cuddly exteriors.....!


----------



## LovesCobs (23 January 2014)

Tayto said:



			What is your search area? If you are close-by or able to travel, the Cob Company (formally Safecobs) always have a good selection. I watch the owners daily/weekly videos and she seems really honest and will not sell a horse to someone if she thinks it isnt suitable. 

Good luck with your search!
		
Click to expand...

I'd also suggest you go to Facebook group dodgy dealers the truth shall be outed and search certain dealers before you buy


----------



## Billy the kid (23 January 2014)

Sidney said:



			Just be careful with cobs - my two can be quite a lot too handle so please don't let her be taken in by their cuddly exteriors.....!
		
Click to expand...

I second this! They are lovely dont get me wrong; but some are very opinionated creatures! I have a welsh D 14.2 and he is definitely not a novice ride.


----------



## putasocinit (23 January 2014)

Do not think that Cobs are lazy and easy as pie, if anything you are dealing with a strong and they know it, opinionated creature, why do people think novice horse buy a Cob, scary


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 January 2014)

dollymix said:



			First thing I'd say is dont just look at cobs! They can be stubborn, strong and arrogant horses - they are not all kick along types! 

Unless she has her heart set on a cob because she generally likes that 'type; of horse, I would instead look at a more varied variety of horses, that are advertised as suitable for a novice. You might find a cob, then again you might find a tb!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto to this basically.

Just a suggestion, but you could do worse than put yourself into the hands of someone professional who could look something out for you. No, I do NOT mean a "dealer", although having said that there are SOME good dealers out there who's reputation is their guarantee and they will do their utmost to find the right horse for you, and/or take something back which isn't suitable. Which you won't get in a private sale.

What I'm talking about is an "agent". Ask around your area, and see if anyone knows who to suggest. A good agent should take an interest in you, he/she should discuss with you what sort of riding experience you have, what sort of things you'd want to do with your future horse, and also see you ride in all paces and maybe pop a fence. They should see you not only ride but also how you handle horses too.

Be prepared to pay them commission if they find "the one" for you; this varies, you'd need to discuss their fees at the outset. I sold a horse through an agent, and it was one of the best things I've ever done; and would definately do it again if I were looking for a horse.

But for now, if you're having regular lessons - personally I would ask your instructor to help you look for a horse. He/she will see you ride regularly and will be able to come with you to view anything that takes your eye. If you/your friend (sorry, not clear who the "cob" is for????) discuss this with them, this may be the best step forward.

But....... cobs, um, yeah. I've got one, a traditional cob, and quirky with it. One day he'll be the perfect "novice ride"; the next day, no, he most definately will NOT be!!!! And there's no reason for it, its just him, the gurt gawk 

The loveliest, ploddiest horse I ever had, was three-quarters Thoroughbred! So be prepared to look for temperament not breeding!


----------



## neweventer (24 January 2014)

thanks for all the responces, i guess i ment more of a kick along plod rather then a cob. she already has two horses (one of my eventers and a retired fell pony that was perfect) she hasn't progressed very quickly. but enjoys riding


----------



## Gloi (26 January 2014)

A not quite as old Fell Pony would probably be a good way to go then.


----------



## myponywilliam (27 January 2014)

i would defo get a cob there are many safe cobs around at the moment including kick alongs and the more foward ones too
i even do small jumping shows on him 
i would make sure its a middle weight cob 
about 12 is a good age 
dont get one that is a little fizzy when u ride and think that it is down to the fact that ur someone new because cobs dont get worried abot stuff like that get one that u click with straight away 
if you make sure they no that ur incharge they are great 
before u get it find out whether it gets laminiticus or mudfever (easy to deal with)


----------



## brucethegypsycob (27 January 2014)

Sidney said:



			Just be careful with cobs - my two can be quite a lot too handle so please don't let her be taken in by their cuddly exteriors.....!
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Casey76 (28 January 2014)

My cob was incredibly sharp and sensitive, despite his fantastic temprement and general bombproofness.

I feel sorry for any horse labelled a "kickalong" it just brings to mind something dejected, bored with life and defeated.  Personally I would much rather have a horse who was forward going, but was sensitive enough to stop when you wanted.


----------



## Kallibear (28 January 2014)

Be expecting to pay decent money for a safe bigger  confidence giving novices horse.  Even in this market they're holding value.  You'll not find a suitable horse for much less than £2000 and the good ones aee still going for £3000. Everyone seems to expect to pay £1000 for a bombproof kind cob?!


----------

